# submissions from mount?



## Adam S (May 6, 2009)

Hi,

I've been training MMA (mainly focussed on ground work - submission grappling) for about 3 months. In our sparring sessions we don't use strikes yet as most of us are pretty new to training. I often find myself pulling guard as I know lots more submissions from there than mount, but due to the fact i'm pretty light if someone gets passed my guard and puts all their weight on me it takes most of the round to work back to a decent position. Basically wondered if anyone knows any decent subs from mount so I can be more effective when I get it? any thing other than armbar and gogoplata from mount...?

Thanks


----------



## danbar (Apr 14, 2009)

from mount you can achieve a wrist lock, knee on sternum and pull head up. forearm choke. Strangle him (jokes) erm.... can't remember any more


----------



## tam (Jun 7, 2008)

From mount i like armbar, kimura, guillotine and last class i tried a triangle. I got it in but didnt get a tap coz he got out but something maybe worth trying.


----------



## Adam S (May 6, 2009)

cheers for the response. What kind of wristlock were you thinking? the one I know figure four (aka key lock, americana) we've only really been shown in side mount...but i suppose you could pull it off from mount but might leave you pretty open to a sweep

Is there a particular/effective way of pulling off the forearm choke? people go for them all the time at my club but never seen anyone tap to one as is too easy to sit it out or escape

thanks again


----------



## Adam S (May 6, 2009)

Tam if possible could you explain how you finish off a kimura from mount? do you have to spin to the side of them once you have it on?

also how do you set up your triangle from mount? I've tried it before but it was very messy!

cheers


----------



## tam (Jun 7, 2008)

Adam S said:


> Tam if possible could you explain how you finish off a kimura from mount?
> 
> also how do you set up your triangle from mount?


Kimura, what i do is set it up from mount and then move to side control to finish it. So get your arms in the right place in mount then use that as a distraction to get to side control and then finish.

Triangle, i watched this video then tried it in class. The most important part i found was lifting the head as soon as you get your leg past their arm, as this causes a distraction so they cant think about what you are doing with your leg.


----------



## Adam S (May 6, 2009)

cheers for the advice,

will definately give them a try next week!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

you can get pretty much get any sub from mount. you should use the low mount if your going for subs really the high mount with your knee's up in his armpits is only really good for mma . i consider the high mount a sub. if someone gets a high mount on me in rolling becasue in a proper mma fighter your going to get pounded out.


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

Armbars, keylocks, figure 4 armlocks, gogoplatas (my favourite but easy to counter...), triangles, neck cranks theres loads.

I prefer to fight from inside my guard as well, I can control the other guy a lot easier than when im on top, however you score points from getting into mount in sub grap comps and getting into mount in MMA usually means your going to score a TKO.

We were practicing defending the mount last night actually, first just defending sub attepts and trying to get the guy off, then with the guy striking as well...Striking turns it into a totally different ball game, as you would expect, its a horrible position to be in to say the least.


----------



## Adam S (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses/advice

also found knuckle choke (no-gi version of ezekiel i think)











not sure how easy it'll be to get on correct but if they try to block it with their arm can switch to head and arm triangle anyway


----------



## scullcrusher (Nov 10, 2009)

tam said:


> Kimura, what i do is set it up from mount and then move to side control to finish it. So get your arms in the right place in mount then use that as a distraction to get to side control and then finish.
> 
> Triangle, i watched this video then tried it in class. The most important part i found was lifting the head as soon as you get your leg past their arm, as this causes a distraction so they cant think about what you are doing with your leg.


Thats sound, got my mate init at the gym today. Its easy! nice1 :thumb


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

just seen this link - if your fighting a big lad - a can opner still works - just pull their heads into their own chest and puuuuullllll...if they do not tap people normally at least leave something out for you.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Si-K said:


> just seen this link - if your fighting a big lad - a can opner still works - just pull their heads into their own chest and puuuuullllll...if they do not tap people normally at least leave something out for you.


normally open guard and swival of the hips allowing you to pass guard


----------



## leeoliber (Jul 2, 2011)

Mate, its totally different if you are wearing Gi or something else.. You can innovate whatever you have.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

difficult to get any decent subs from there if you stay in mount. I use it mainly to score points before trying to set up head/arm choke, kimura.


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

I use mount purely as a point scoring mechanic in comps, hit the mount get the points and flip straight back to side control, it's a much more stable position IMO and there are more attaking options from there. This is from a purely sub grappling perspective, MMA with strikes added into the mix is different.


----------



## rodgerMG (Feb 22, 2010)

Got to youtube and type (trainfightwin mount chain attacks) and your be well away.


----------



## munkiman (Dec 16, 2011)

Arm triangle is a great sub to do from the mount. Fairly high % especially you're rolling with other white belts.


----------



## munkiman (Dec 16, 2011)

Check out this thread on washing your gi *http://tinyurl.com/bqr5b8g]*


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Whilst you might get the arm triangle from mount you generally have to move to side control to finish it. You just dont get the leverage if you stay in mount where as side control allows you to get up onto your toes and put your body weight into it.

Mount isnt the best position for submissions and the majority of those you start from mount require you to make a transition elsewhere to finish. Guillotine from mount is very difficult to make work, can opener and many other neck cranks arent allowed in some comps and tend not to work against anyone with decent flexibility, triangle again is difficult to set up and then generally requires you to roll to your back to finish, Kimura and arm-triangle needs you to move to side control and is easier to pull off if youre already in side control before going for the move rather than the other way round.

Side control is easily the more dominant position in my opinion, not just for subs but also for striking and ground control.


----------

